# West Virginia State Shoot?????



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

The state shoot is at Tomahawk, Inwood Wv it is on Sept 8-9 they told me it will be an 08 IBO qualifer you can shoot15 each day or 30 in one day. They are having a shoot this Sun if you wanted to ck it out.


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Thanks Lisa,,*

There is alot of people that still thinks that it is in Flatwoods again.

Chris


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Where is Innwood WV, what is it close to?


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Inwood!!!*

I do believe it is way over in the eastern panhandle on rt. 81. That is a 5 1/2 hour drive for all of us down here in Huntington. I don't figure I will be going this year. Way to far for this country boy. Since it is a West Virginia State shoot you think that they would try to centrally locate this shoot. Oh well I guess less money I will have to spend.Good shooting to all...Have fun.

Chris


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Inwood is close to Martinsburg Wv, there address might even be Martinsburg, it is off 81. If you are coming 68E then to 70E then to 81S it is the Inwood exit. If you need exact directions to the shoot let me know and I can get them for you guys.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*WV IBO State*

Tomahawk Archery Club has some of the best 3-D shoots in our area. I think it will be a great shoot and very challenging. heh


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

I am one that thought it was Flatwoods as well. I didnt think you had to be IBO to shoot the state shoot. Oh well another reason not to go.. Have fun all


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

You don't need to be in the IBO, its just if you wanted to qualify for 08 you can.


----------



## WHAMMYMAN2002 (Feb 20, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

I've shot at this club several times. You won't be dissapointed if you make the trip. Jeff,Wes, and the guys there set-up one of the most challenging courses you will find anywhere!They have hardwood ridges with some dense under brush. They also have some hollows that create some nice down hill shots or even some across the hollow shots. (nothing but air)Hope to see alot of shooters there.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## dane st. cyr (Feb 7, 2007)

*IBO shoot somewhere in West Va*

Folks , 
Im here working in Parkersburg West Va.Im from Louisiana, how do i get to this shoot from Parkersburg?

Thanks


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

*Map quest*

Does anyone have an address for the club holding the shoot?


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

dane st. cyr said:


> Folks ,
> Im here working in Parkersburg West Va.Im from Louisiana, how do i get to this shoot from Parkersburg?
> 
> Thanks


US 50 East to I-79
I-79 North to I-68
I-68 east to I-70
I-70 east to I-81
I-81 south to Inwood Exit
After that I'm lost
Here's the address & link off of the IBO website:
TOMAHAWK ARCHERY CLUB - Vanville Church Rd., Vanville, WV
http://www.ibo.net/Schedule/worldqualifiers/Default.aspx


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

I-81 S toward HAGERSTOWN 

1	Take exit #8/TABLERS STATION ROAD go 0.3 mi
2	Turn LEFT on TABLERS STATION RD(CR-32) go 1.4 mi
3	Turn RIGHT on WINCHESTER PIKE(US-11) go 1.0 mi
4	Turn LEFT on NADENBOUSCH LN(CR-34) go 1.4 mi
5	Turn LEFT on VANVILLE RD(1) go 0.9 mi


I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

The Huntington Archery Club is having a shoot the same day.


----------

